# Plan Ahead



## Meanderer (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 12, 2017)

Planning Ahead: 4 Reasons Why it Keeps You Sane


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 13, 2017)

Meanderer said:


>



Sounds like my typical day!!!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 19, 2017)

Meanderer said:


>


Meanderer, I think it must be ESP (or is it ESPN ) that you would pick that cartoon. * Just yesterday*_, _I started thanking, out loud, all kinds of inanimate objects for only doing what they were supposed to do.  It was especially important because *lots* of them were misbehaving, and it made me stop, take a deep breath, and giggle a little.   Think I'll adopt that as a new habit.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 24, 2017)

_"The pride of dying rich raises the loudest laugh in hell." - _John W. Foster




NancyNGA said:


>


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 3, 2017)

Picnic Plans...


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 3, 2017)

What were these children doing?









Spoiler



These fifth-grade students in Maywood, Illinois, were preparing to view the July 20, 1963, solar eclipse with "sunscopes." By piercing a three-millimeter hole in cardboard boxes to create crude pinhole cameras, they could watch an inverted image of the eclipse cross the inside of the box without harming their eyes.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 3, 2017)

Boxer Day?


----------



## Pappy (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 4, 2017)

The teacher, however, is thinking outside the box!


NancyNGA said:


> What were these children doing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pappy (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 8, 2017)

"Probably one of the most important ways a slow cooker can help with this?  Well, quite honestly, it forces you to!  You can’t decide at 4:57 that you want a slow cooked roast for dinner and then actually have time to execute on that idea.  You’ve got to have a meal planned out, if not at least a day in advance, at least 8 hours in advance"!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 15, 2017)

Best laid plans....


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 17, 2017)




----------

